# Spanish Breads



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am looking for authentic formulas and preparations for Spanish Breads. Thanks in advance for input!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

M Brown:

I'm not sure if this is close or authentic enough, but the book, ULTIMATE BREAD, has one recipe for a Portuguese bread called BROA. It's made with corn. If desired, I can get the recipe for you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeah, I made broa once. I have to look at my notes, and see what I wrote. For the life of me, I can't remember!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's the broa recipe from Bernard Clayton:

1 1/2 c yellow cornmeal
1 1/2 t salt
1 1/4 c boiling water
1 T olive oil
2 pkg. dry yeast
2 c bread flour, approx.

Grind cornmeal to a powder in a food processor.You may skip this step, but the product will not be as smooth.

Mix until smooth: 1 c of the powdered cornmeal, the salt and the water. Add olive oil, and cool to lukewarm. Blend in the yeast.

Gradually add the remaining cornmeal and 1 c flour, mixing constantly. Add more flour if dough is still sticky.

Rise until double in volume.

Knead until firm. Shape into round loaf.

Rise until double.

Bake @ 350.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

thanks, i will be getting to that next week. 
i have been working on the new dessert menu and hope to have things in place within two weeks.
any suggestions??

i wanted to try some of these:

cous cous fig charlotte with drunken dried plums, mascarpone ice cream

deep chocolate cake with marie brazard, chocolate almond ganache, south american chocolate ice cream, chocolate tuile

tropez torte with brioche "cake" filled with coconut cream, coconut stix toasted coconut sorbet raspberry coulis

baked apricot stuffed with manchago fondant, candied assorted nuts and baklava of pignoli, rose water and wild honey

tira mi su, chai tea soaked biscuits, mascarpone and chocolate dust

s'mores tart milk chocolate mousse bottom of graham cracker and topped with taosted meringue. espresso caramel and chocolate bubble 

keylime curd fruit tart, topped with meringue, toasted and served with sangria sorbet and mango coulis

vanilla bean cheese cake, pineapple, vanilla and honey compote, passion vanilla coulis. honey tuile "spoon"

pecan tart in phyllo with rum caramel, banana ice cream, barely sweetened whipped cream.

ice cream and sorbet with coconut spice star cookies.


----------

